# my mixed pygo's



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

2 cariba
5 piraya
2 terns
2 reds
13" pleco in bottom corner
Just bought a 8 mega-pixel digital camera and its going back.It went through 6 AA batt. in a half and hour.About 15 pics and it just stops-doesnt even shut off all the way.Telescope still hanging out and the meter shows dead batt. Dont bye a Polaroid i832


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pygos


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

lewdog said:


> 2 cariba
> 5 piraya
> 2 terns
> 2 reds


that is awsome!!! how freakin wide is your tank...it looks huge?


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

manfish said:


> 2 cariba
> 5 piraya
> 2 terns
> 2 reds


that is awsome!!! how freakin wide is your tank...it looks huge?
[/quote]
DIY 152 gal. 65"Lx30"Wx18"H


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice pack of wolves.


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

love the sand


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Very nice setup and P's.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks guys.The water cleared up big time last night.Filters most of cought up to the load or it finally cycled but anyway ill get clearer pics up soon.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

very nice size tank dimensions! i would have gone 6 feet personally but im digging the 30 width.

awesome shoal you have in there







great fish


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great fish :nod:


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> very nice size tank dimensions! i would have gone 6 feet personally but im digging the 30 width.
> 
> awesome shoal you have in there
> 
> ...


I made it so it would fit in the back of my truck with tailgate up-my next one will be shaped as an L and a full 40" wide by 8' long each way on the back side.Just started drawing it.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice Pygos!! how big are they? and the tank??


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

JorgeRemigio said:


> Nice Pygos!! how big are they? and the tank??


They range from 5" to 8" The 8" piraya I just got off mashunter18


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

new pics


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Sweet ass setup man


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Is that tank plywood or all glass? I cant tell...


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

steve1337 said:


> Is that tank plywood or all glass? I cant tell...


plywood


----------



## Dialbomb (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW! hehehe Wat a mix of pygos... you got it man.. heheh Nice Job... Awesome fish too..!!!!









Lata...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

its all good!


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice shoal of pygos


----------

